# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Top Infected Address Space Name and IP Numbers for March 2008

## HATTIFNATTOR

*Infections AS Name* 
67771 CHINANET-BACKBONE No.31,Jin-rong Street 
24540 CHINA169-BACKBONE CNCGROUP China169 Backbone 
13263 CHINANET-SH-AP China Telecom (Group) 
8222 DXTNET Beijing Dian-Xin-Tong Network Technologies Co., Ltd. 
7602 CNCNET-CN China Netcom Corp. 
3772 GOOGLE – Google Inc. 
3455 THEPLANET-AS – ThePlanet.com Internet Services, Inc. 
2650 CNNIC-GIANT ZhengZhou GIANT Computer Network Technology Co., Ltd 
2624 CMNET-V4SHANGHAI-AS-AP Shanghai Mobile Communications Co.,Ltd. 
2493 ASN-THEPLANET-4 – ThePlanet.com Internet Services, Inc. 

*IP Address Infections CC AS Name*
72.14.207.191 3722 US GOOGLE - Google Inc. 
60.28.237.31 1403 CN CHINA169-BACKBONE CNCGROUP China169 Backbone 
218.244.143.169 1201 CN DXTNET Beijing Dian-Xin-Tong Network Technologies Co., Ltd. 
209.63.57.10 1050 US INTEGRATELECOM - Integra Telecom, Inc. 
205.178.145.65 848 CA NETWORK-SOLUTIONS - InterNIC Registration Services 
209.62.72.189 824 US ASN-THEPLANET-4 - ThePlanet.com Internet Services, Inc. 
221.11.172.166 742 CN CHINA169-BACKBONE CNCGROUP China169 Backbone 
209.51.196.242 728 US COLUMBUSNAP - The Columbus Network Access Point, Inc. 
221.4.242.60 687 CN CHINA169-GZ CNCGROUP IP network China169 Guangzhou MAN 
211.151.91.66 678 CN CHINA-ABITCOOL Abitcool(China) Inc. 

http://blogs.stopbadware.org/article...for-march-2008
http://blogs.stopbadware.org/article...for-march-2008

----------

